# Roman Reigns Attacker Discussion Thread



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Literally this has been the most interesting storyline in a while other than the cringeworthy acting by that announcer chick last week. Bravo to whoever came up with this, it’s reminiscent of the attitude era


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

Amazing? Which part? The poorly edited equipment “falling” on him in slow motion? The poorly ripped “who ran over Austin” segment where someone dented Roman’s car? Or is it possibly that we already pretty much know who’s doing all of it?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

It's been great in the sense it made me laugh. The horrible execution of the SD angle killed an chance of this being serious. But again, it at least makes me laugh.

The only thing that could be good about this right now is showing off a new side of Joe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

Waiting for some more emmy worthy segments like last week's :heston


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

If this is your bar for amazing, then the last few years of WWE must have been mind-blowing for you.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

Yeah, I'm legit interested. If the attacker is Daniel Bryan I won't care though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Amazing? Which part? The poorly edited equipment “falling” on him in slow motion? The poorly ripped “who ran over Austin” segment where someone dented Roman’s car? Or is it possibly that we already pretty much know who’s doing all of it?


The production value was bad but I don't think the other criticisms are fair, that Austin storyline was damn near 20 years ago, there have been storylines redone dozens of times in that time period, this is wrestling all storylines get repeated eventually. As for us knowing who it likely is, that's because of dirt sheets, there hasn't been any indication of who the attacker is and the person he's been feuding with is a red herring. You wouldn't read spoilers for a movie and then claim it was all predictable.

WWE is actually putting effort into a story and trying to craft some intrigue, this is the type of goofy shit that made the AE great, but I guess we could have more "I'm the best wrestler" storylines.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

I don't think it's completely amazing but it's not awful either. It's something different at least and it means Roman is finally away from Shane lol.

It's just stupid though cos the person who tried to hit and run Roman won't get arrested, no Roman will just fight them at Summerslam instead


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

I agree. I'm really intrigued and I even think WWE might pull a swerve on the attacker the dirt sheets are predicting. I also loved Joe's reaction and his backstage promo after.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

It's okay so far. Great way to keep him interesting and center of attention without having him hold a belt. Very smart.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely not that amazing sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

Knowing people on this forum it doesn't matter who is revealed as being behind it people will complain.
"We don't want to see The Rock return, especially as Hollywood Rock... BOOOOOOO"


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

This is good by WWE standards. In 2003 every story was like this, even midcarders would get stories like this, done better.

Standards have really fallen and we're starved for intrigue so I'll take it. But it's not amazing, no


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So far Reigns and Bryan don’t have a match for SummerSlam!


----------



## VinceFearsAEW (Jul 31, 2019)

I was interested until I found out who it was. I did one don’t care about Bryan vs Roman. I don’t know why so many people want to see that. I guess probably cause the card for Summerslam is that shitty this year. Also, the whole angle would’ve been way better if they played this off after Summerslam giving it more build and intrigue, but whatever.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

*Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*






Thoughts on Rowan being revealed? I thought it be Murphy or Braun


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

I didn't like that Buddy Murphy finally got air time only to look like a bitch but Roman did look like a badass at the same time


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

man kinda wishing they dragged it out a bit more. i thought it was pretty good,.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

It's so amazing that we've gone past the go home show for SummerSlam and one of, if not the biggest star in the company doesn't even have a match yet. :lol They're literally going to announce this AT SummerSlam like they did with Undertaker vs Cena. :lol

The segment where the crap fell on him was hilariously bad and the segment where the car tried to run him down, ran head first into his car and when they come back, Romans car isn't even dented was worse than a Russo angle. The attention to detail is PITIFUL. 

Current day Vince has to be the worst booker in the history of wrestling. I can't even imagine somebody else. He has gone beyond the realms of normal human stupidity. Nothing makes sense, nothing matters, nothing connects to anything else that happens, nothing is over, and anybody who attempts to elevate this WOAT material is buried for their efforts. I really wish this company were capable of going out of business so we could have the #1 promotion in the world be a company that isn't ashamed to be a pro wrestling company and knew how to use talent and tell proper wrestling stories. That'd be so refreshing for a change. And because Vince refuses to step down, we probably have 30 more years of this nonsense before Triple H takes over, by which point, he'll be as old as Vince and probably just as crazy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

These people are lobbying for an Emmy award, and of course the year they're lobbying for an Emmy, it's just one screw up after another.

I mean, can you imagine, uh.. If I were on the committee determining whether the WWE should even be in contention for an Emmy, like I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube and it's like "are you kidding me?". I'm like insulted that they even asked. 

This stupid stuff falling on him. I don't know why this sticks with me so much, okay.. but when the stuff fell on Roman, first off they did like 50 camera cuts in a 2 second period which was beyond infuriating like you'd never see that on any show that ever got an Emmy. 

There was 55 camera cuts and as god as my witness, if you can prove me wrong I'd love to be proven wrong but I'm not going to be proven wrong, there is one shot of Roman flat on his back, arms and legs outstretched and all of this crap is on top of him for a split second. He's squished.. so 2 seconds later the camera goes around the other side and he's standing up and he says "It missed" or something like that like it didn't even hit him. I'm like dude there was a shot of you squished now you're saying it didn't hit you.. like who is putting this crap together?

Imagine if you're walking somewhere and a ton of crap falls on you and I guess it misses or whatever... but are you just going to stand there and go "dude, I'm fine uce. I'm alright, I'm just going to walk the other way now". What? How about you maybe look around to see who maybe dropped all this crap on you or maybe look around to see if anyone else got hurt or any natural human reaction. We got none of that from Roman Reigns.

Then there's the car thing where he gets smashed by a car but then they go to commercial and come back and the car ain't smashed and it's like are you kidding me? The most basic of all continuity errors. Car smashes into car, after commercial - car not smashed. WHAT!?

It's bad, it's bad. It's not even bad wrestling, it's bad anything. It's bad any form of entertainment. There's no form of entertainment that is not, that is.. that is like.. I don't know. This sucked. What do you want me to say?

-WOL

@Chrome don't remove this, it was hilarious listening to this Alvarez rant.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

They geeked out Buddy to give Rowan a singles match with Roman at SummerSlam. I don't care if it's leading into a Roman Bryan feud. They could've given us something fresh instead of a match nobody wants to see at one of the big four PPV's.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

Sounds like a WCW 2000 skit lol.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*



Buster Baxter said:


> Yeah, I'm legit interested.* If the attacker is Daniel Bryan I won't care though.*










​


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



Chrome said:


> Sounds like a WCW 2000 skit lol.


 The great thing about WWE being so garbage is Bryan's rants.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

He said that same thing after RAW last night with the OBGYN 24/7 garbage. Bryan's fun to listen too.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

It's intriguing. If you're an open-minded fan you'll probably find some aspects of the storyline that are interesting. If you're an angry fan (like some in here) then you won't.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

45banshee said:


> I didn't like that Buddy Murphy finally got air time only to look like a bitch but Roman did look like a badass at the same time


told you he will be the lance storm of this storyline


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Everyone expects it to be Bryan. I'd love it if it wasn't - Rowan did it on his own "i did it for Bryan". Maybe it turns out Reigns set it up to pretend/fake it because he's tired of Bryan getting all the cheers above him and wants to paint him out to be the bad guy

would love for this to be the big story that makes Bryan the face, and Reigns the heel.

Not gonna hold my breath..


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

''I did it for Daniel Bryan!'' incoming.

But I'd love it if Rowan was actually the smart and calculating one.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Imagine if Rowan beats Roman Reigns this Sunday so he can get a rematch against The Rock at Wrestlemania :sodone


----------



## Jmodods (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

It would be nice if this lead to a Rowan push


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

....four months later, Triple H comes out saying Rowan was just following his orders.


Better yet, if they swap out Triple H for Shane, it would finally make a bit of sense.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

I'm just wondering exactly why Rowan would try to kill Roman? When was the last time they even interacted? Unless it's like some have said, he did it for Daniel Bryan. But then again, what would be Bryan's motive? He's still mad that Roman beat him in their feud years ago? :lol I'm thinking too hard about this lol.

But I'm intrigued to see where it goes regardless.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Hope this leads to Bryan turning back face. Even as a heel it doesn't fit his character to be involved in something like that. As good as he is as a heel I just wanna cheer the guy.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Holding out hope that somehow, someway this leads to a double turn for Roman/Bryan. If not, still enjoying Bryan's fantastic heel run. I hope, if he stays heel, he picks up some steam again.

Could be great but probably won't be haha.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

You guys take wrestling WAY too seriously. Only geeks enjoy "seriousness" and "sophistication" from a product derived from the lowest common denominator.

Wrestling is at it's glorious, silly best when it's doing things like this and the 24/7 title skits.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



IronMan8 said:


> You guys take wrestling WAY too seriously. Only geeks enjoy "real" wrestling.
> 
> Wrestling is at it's glorious, silly best when it's doing things like this and the 24/7 title skits.


It is silly and while I didn't enjoy the OBGYN thing last night, I think the 24/7 stuff is a funny break from the usual and I get the sense most agree. However, Bryan's comparing these skits to things Emmy award winning shows do. These things aren't masterpiece tv and far from it. But yes, it does have its place in wrestling.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



IronMan8 said:


> You guys take wrestling WAY too seriously. Only geeks enjoy "seriousness" and "sophistication" from a product derived from the lowest common denominator.
> 
> Wrestling is at it's glorious, silly best when it's doing things like this and the 24/7 title skits.


Is that you Kevin Dunn? Got that Emmy yet bud??


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

Its such good shit!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

It's entertaining I'll give it that. But amazing? Nah. Pissed off Roman is always good though.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

ScottishPsychopath said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys take wrestling WAY too seriously. Only geeks enjoy "seriousness" and "sophistication" from a product derived from the lowest common denominator.
> ...


Emmy?

I think wrestling is the lowest common denominator of entertainment and should stop trying to pretend it’s sophisticated.

Literally the only 2 segments I enjoyed from the YouTube highlights this week were the 24/7 stuff and the surprise Roman attacks backstage.

Do you know why?

They’re non-wrestling storyline developments.

Serious wrestling about play fighters legitimately trying to “beat” other play fighters to prove who is “better” only appeals to geeks.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Hey I buy it. Rowans from the backwoods and looks inbred. I think all Bryans involvement will be he was just trying to teach Rowan to drive and because erik is slow he lost control of his vehicles. Don't fuck your cousins people!


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



IronMan8 said:


> Emmy?
> 
> I think wrestling is the lowest common denominator of entertainment and should stop trying to pretend it’s sophisticated.
> 
> ...



I love a good storyline myself. And I do agree the 24/7 segments are about the only consistently entertaining part of WWE. 
But the execution of that Roman segment last week was pretty shite. The storyline itself isn't bad at all, but the execution of that segment was crap. And it looked crap onscreen too.
I mean, no one is expecting high-end cinema watching WWE, but for all the money and resources they have, WWE still find a way to make their product look cheap and shoddy.
And that's on your boy Kevin Dunn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



IronMan8 said:


> Emmy?
> 
> I think wrestling is the lowest common denominator of entertainment and should stop trying to pretend it’s sophisticated.
> 
> ...


 You say that when the most talked about thing in wrestling in recent times was Okada-Omega I which broke the internet and had the whole industry buzzing.

The only reason this is getting attention is because of how bad it is, people are laughing at the segments and the WWE.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

Isn't wrestling meant to be trashy low brow entertainment? Or is that the point of his rant that WWE should do trashy storylines like this? Embrace the wrestling roots and not be something they aren't?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

It's sophisticated!


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



TommyWCECM said:


> Isn't wrestling meant to be trashy low brow entertainment? Or is that the point of his rant that WWE should do trashy storylines like this? Embrace the wrestling roots and not be something they aren't?


Well according to Vince McMahon on a recent conference call WWE is a "sophisticated" product........??? So who knows...?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



TommyWCECM said:


> Isn't wrestling meant to be trashy low brow entertainment? Or is that the point of his rant that WWE should do trashy storylines like this? Embrace the wrestling roots and not be something they aren't?


 Not according to Vince, this is sophisticated entertainment. No blood and guts here.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



ScottishPsychopath said:


> Well according to Vince McMahon on a recent conference call WWE is a "sophisticated" product........??? So who knows...?


Naturally. But Vince is an idiot. Wrestling is meant to be hokey fun bullshit. Like even AEW embraces the fun hokey bullshit.

Aside from the camera angles of the forklift segment I like this storyline. It's an actual professional wrestling storyline. Instead of the sports type storyline we usually get. 

It just needs to be executed better.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



TommyWCECM said:


> Naturally. But Vince is an idiot. Wrestling is meant to be hokey fun bullshit. Like even AEW embraces the fun hokey bullshit.
> 
> Aside from the camera angles of the forklift segment I like this storyline. It's an actual professional wrestling storyline. Instead of the sports type storyline we usually get.
> 
> It just needs to be executed better.


Agree 100% mate. The storyline itself is fine. But the execution of that backstage segment involving the forklift was garbage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



TommyWCECM said:


> Naturally. But Vince is an idiot. Wrestling is meant to be hokey fun bullshit. Like even AEW embraces the fun hokey bullshit.
> 
> Aside from the camera angles of the forklift segment I like this storyline. It's an actual professional wrestling storyline. Instead of the sports type storyline we usually get.
> 
> It just needs to be executed better.


 Dude did you know they changed cars after the commercial break. They messed up this week too :lmao

Not only did they replace a crashed car with a new car, this car was apparently a different brand and make :lmao

Why was that even necessary...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> You guys take wrestling WAY too seriously. Only geeks enjoy "seriousness" and "sophistication" from a product derived from the lowest common denominator.
> 
> Wrestling is at it's glorious, silly best when it's doing things like this and the 24/7 title skits.


I mean I like silly stuff but didn't Vince mcmahon call his own product sophisticated? So they think that kind of goofy stuff is sophisticated?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



ScottishPsychopath said:


> Agree 100% mate. The storyline itself is fine. But the execution of that backstage segment involving the forklift was garbage.


 Dude, I could have produced better in 2 hours with my S8 :heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

WWE producing Razzie worthy segments while Youtubers are producing better anime action scenes than Hollywood on a Youtube budget...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



Ace said:


> Dude did you know they changed cars after the commercial break. They messed up this week too :lmao
> 
> Not only did they replace a crashed car with a new car, this car was apparently a different brand and make :lmao
> 
> Why was that even necessary...


I wasn't paying attention. I don't go back and watch the WWE after its been finished. The only time in the past fortnight I've watched WWE repeatedly was to hear seths screams when he landed on the stretcher.

I didn't say the story was perfect but I'd rather a stupidly executed wrestling story then a WWE version of a boxing title fight I'm better than you I'll take your title story.

Compare romans and Owens storylines to seths and beckys stories and it blows them away. Due to embracing the hokey bullshit that is pro wrestling


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Vince knew there was only one person Rock would come out of retirement for...










Twice in a lifetime.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > Emmy?
> ...


The most talked about thing by whom? 

I’ll tell you.

The geek audience they have left.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



IronMan8 said:


> The most talked about thing by whom?
> 
> I’ll tell you.
> 
> The geek audience they have left.


 WWE legends and outlets that normally wouldn't cover NJPW were talking about it..


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> TommyWCECM said:
> 
> 
> > Naturally. But Vince is an idiot. Wrestling is meant to be hokey fun bullshit. Like even AEW embraces the fun hokey bullshit.
> ...


So?

It’s wrestling.

You’re thinking under the assumption these should be serious and sophisticated, simulated fights.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

It be a good thing to split Bryan away from Rowan, you can have heels just say "that's too far for even me" and let Bryan go his own way. WWE are lacking giant evil heels and a feud with Reigns could be a nice rub for Rowan. Bryan's given Rowan a nice boost in his career, he can move on without having to turn Bryan face.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

3 ways WWE can book this...

1) Push Rowan in a feud with Roman (which likely would end up with Rowan getting squashed)

2) Rowan doing it for Bryan, which leads us to a Bryan-Roman feud

3) Swerve the shit outta us and find out Rowan did it for Luke Harper who returns & feuds with Roman (but still ultimately gets squashed)

Either way....we're getting stuck with DaBigDawg!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

Just because something is lowbrow doesn't mean it gets to have its head rammed up its ass. I'm so sick of hearing that about professional wrestling. This stuff with Roman isn't even side-swiping competence. If you're fine with that, UCE, more power to ya, I guess, but as for me, I'm with Bryan Alvarez. This stuff rots. Just because its cheesy doesn't mean it gets to look cheap and slap the audience in the face with glaring continuity errors.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

It’s not Rowan. swerve incoming.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Ffs and meh big doofus my foot slipped and how the fuck could he fit in a normal car


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not much of a surprise to me, We finally get Roman vs Bryan.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So what the hell was bryans announcement? This whole thing doesn’t make sense


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> You guys take wrestling WAY too seriously. Only geeks enjoy "seriousness" and "sophistication" from a product derived from the lowest common denominator.
> 
> Wrestling is at it's glorious, silly best when it's doing things like this and the 24/7 title skits.


:heston

Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



RubberbandGoat said:


> So what the hell was bryans announcement? This whole thing doesn’t make sense


Vince rewrote the script so that there is none.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

This is either leading to a Bryan face turn or Bryan is just pretending to be shocked and will be revealed as the one who put Rowan up to it. I am leaning towards the latter. Bryan will act disgusted by Rowan's actions and say he is done with him, only to interfere in the Roman/Rowan match and assault Roman. Then will grab a mic and say it was his idea.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



JTB33b said:


> This is either leading to a Bryan face turn or Bryan is just pretending to be shocked and will be revealed as the one who put Rowan up to it. I am leaning towards the latter. Bryan will act disgusted by Rowan's actions and say he is done with him, only to interfere in the Roman/Rowan match and assault Roman. Then will grab a mic and say it was his idea.


 That's all good and dandy but how the fuck are they going to explain his motive for murder.. better yet when he admits it, how would he avoid being arrested..


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

I would like to think The Fiend took control of Rowan and he ordered the attack on Reigns. That's why Bryan was so surprised.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ultron said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys take wrestling WAY too seriously. Only geeks enjoy "seriousness" and "sophistication" from a product derived from the lowest common denominator.
> ...


Nope.

Kurt Angle’s career highlights video is full of stupid, cheap skits in cheap costumes and dumb angles.

That’s what the wider potential audience likes about fake fighting - they don’t come to wrestling hoping for an experience like Game of Thrones.

I’m serious, the wrestling bubble takes itself WAY too seriously because it’s become an echo chamber where nobody wants to feel ashamed for liking something so low brow, so they critique it like it’s supposed to be something sophisticated.

I’m 100% correct, but I don’t expect people to agree with me.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Agree, this and the 24/7 title have been be only segments I found interesting from the past month or two of YouTube highlights

Every other storyline is about wanting to prove they can beat somebody in a wrestling match because they’re a “better” pre-determined match winning wrestler.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Is Luke Harper likely to come back at all, as this only indicated Rowan was on the scene last week not that he was the driver on Monday? I’m still thinking this is a group to lead to a group feud with the Samoans, to then lead to the Samoans/OC. It covers for Roman singles wise working a full schedule and Vince doesn’t have the Shield to fall back on (I do not want it either). 

The only other ponder I had before tonight’s episode is if it was an NXT group like Undisputed Era to give them a Nexus like debut. Seems that’s not the case though.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

Be nice if there was some twist that Buddy Murphy was spinning Roman to throw him off after getting attacked for merely being there. Unlikely I know as how dare they plan to actually build up Buddy at the expense of superhuman now movie star Reigns. Just they could play this out longer as Buddy only saw Rowan there last week, how would he know who was driving the car? Unless Buddy was part of the plan with other conspirators and Rowan was the one that just happened to be there.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

Don't care.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



IronMan8 said:


> Emmy?
> 
> I think wrestling is the lowest common denominator of entertainment and should stop trying to pretend it’s sophisticated.
> 
> ...


Sorry to break it to you bud, but wrestling only appeals to geeks, period. If you're a wrestling fan, then you're a geek.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

He could always go get a real job that contributes to society if he hates it that much.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*



RainmakerV2 said:


> He could always go get a real job that contributes to society if he hates it that much.


 He has a black belt in BJJ and teaches Jiu Jitsu, also occasionally wrestles...


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

Weird that they haven’t wrapped the angle up in time for SummerSlam. I guess they’ll be either announcing it on the night. Seems strange that they wouldn’t have advertised matches in place for two of their biggest names.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

He should follow Simpsons Wrestling Memes on Twitter, it greatly improves the angle.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

I wont lie. I liked it.


----------



## Viidie (Mar 4, 2019)

I like it. I much perfer the old days with story lines. It actually has depth to a feud. With who and why.

Usually we just get someone interupting and it turns into a feud.

I just want wrestling with feuds with actual meaning. I dont care if 2 wrestlers can put on a 5 star match. Its all about the feuds. Its not the best but we have been starved of them recently.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



Mox Girl said:


> *I'm just wondering exactly why Rowan would try to kill Roman?* When was the last time they even interacted? Unless it's like some have said, he did it for Daniel Bryan. But then again, what would be Bryan's motive? He's still mad that Roman beat him in their feud years ago? :lol I'm thinking too hard about this lol.
> 
> But I'm intrigued to see where it goes regardless.


Maybe he is sick of their names being so damn similar?

Every man has his breaking point. Maybe Rowan's is upside down W's?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

This is exactly what I've wanted for a long time. Just a story - of any kind! Less of this "people fighting just because they're wrestlers and that's what they do". That has it's place, but WWE has so many hours of content to fill, that it has time for every kind of match and every kind of angle. I hope the recent events with Reigns and Wyatt are a sign that we're going back to more story-heavy, character-driven angles.

BTW can we talk about how intense Roman was in that segment with Buddy Murphy? I've never been a Reigns hater anyway, but damn, the improvement in his character has been great these last 6 months.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Am I missing something here? How is everyone so sure it was Rowan?

Unless I heard it wrong, all Murphy said was "he saw Rowan". Not that he saw Rowan do it.


----------



## BC4LIFE (Jan 16, 2018)

I can see Bryan and Rowan winning the SD tag titles and then enter in a feud with the samoan team of Joe and Reigns.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

I will admit I did enjoy Roman interrogating Buddy Murphy, that was entertaining. Roman actually came off like a badass in that.

The story as a whole hasn't been that great though. The Alestair Black mystery one, even though predictable, at least had time to develop on NxT. The Roman Reigns one was rushed in 2 weeks. If it had time to breathe and lead the audience interweaving through different feuds to find the culprit, then I would have been all for it.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

nah, the suspense isn't there because we've already known for a week or so with 99% certainty its just gonna lead to a bryan roman feud.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



BC4LIFE said:


> I can see Bryan and Rowan winning the SD tag titles and then enter in a feud with the samoan team of Joe and Reigns.


I hope not. Bryan needs to get out of the tag division.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

A cool swerve would be The Fiend Bray Wyatt being the mastermind, not Daniel Bryan.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



Cheshire said:


> ....four months later, Triple H comes out saying Rowan was just following his orders.
> 
> 
> Better yet, if they swap out Triple H for Shane, it would finally make a bit of sense.


oh gosh... unfortunately that sounds like something wwe would do. shane vs roman at survivor series incoming (making endless references to that botched spear/ concussion during the build up)


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Holding out hope that somehow, someway this leads to a double turn for Roman/Bryan. If not, still enjoying Bryan's fantastic heel run. I hope, if he stays heel, he picks up some steam again.
> 
> Could be great but probably won't be haha.


They would never do this but it would be a nice swerve if Roman staged all this himself because he was losing the spotlight and figured this would put the attention back on him. Rowan and Roman attack Bryan and put him on the shelf. Roman wins the title from Kofi and Bryan returns as a surprise entry in the RR and wins it. We get Roman vs Bryan for the title at WM with a long build. 

The WWE needs to start building feuds a few months in advance for their biggest show of the year. Instead of just throwing them together at the last minute.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

There's another swerve coming. The ending there was so confusing as both Bryan and Rowan looked like they didn't know what was going on.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> nah, the suspense isn't there because we've already known for a week or so with 99% certainty its just gonna lead to a bryan roman feud.


In fairness to WWE, the suspense hasn't been ruined by them within the TV shows or social media.

It's the old Meltzer insider knowledge that's done it. If we go looking for the spoilers, we can't complain about the story being ruined by them ...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

I mean I guess our definitions of "amazing" are quite different then :draper2


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



Emmanuelle said:


> A cool swerve would be The Fiend Bray Wyatt being the mastermind, not Daniel Bryan.




This is exactly what I was thinking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

You guys take wrestling seriously. I wonder what u thought of some of the lousy shit during the attitude era.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*










JTB33b's idea of Roman staging this himself, leading to a Bryan/Roman double turn and a WWE Championship match between them at WM is great.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

:yawn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



Emmanuelle said:


> JTB33b's idea of Roman staging this himself, leading to a Bryan/Roman double turn and a WWE Championship match between them at WM is great.


That just ISN'T the face of someone who is guilty to me. There has to be another angle coming.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



Emmanuelle said:


> JTB33b's idea of Roman staging this himself, leading to a Bryan/Roman double turn and a WWE Championship match between them at WM is great.


That’s too complicated for y’all :vince5


It was rowan he did it for the planet/Bryan :vince5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*



HiddenFlaw said:


> That’s too complicated for y’all :vince5
> 
> 
> It was rowan he did it for the planet/Bryan :vince5


Now give us an emmy DAMMIT :vince5


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

I don't see how Bryan can keep Rowan as his eco warrior lieutenant, that forklift and car were NOT green 

Unacceptable

Bryan should be FICKLE here and kick Rowan to the earth-killing curb


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Bah Gawd Rowan is the mystery driver!!*

Never a Roman fan but him and Joe teaming up has me interested especially if they are feuding with Bryan.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

No clue why people take wrestling so serious. The shitty production quality adds to their backstage scenes. These aren't supposed to be taken seriously by anyone except children. Unless you guys really want this shit to be taken like a drama which I can't understand. WWE backstage things have always been comedy for anyone over the age of like 10.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Kurt Angle’s career highlights video is full of stupid, cheap skits in cheap costumes and dumb angles.
> 
> ...


'Wrestling bubble' 

'eco chamber' 

'100% correct' 

:eyeroll2

Sure pal.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

With this being a Smackdown Feud and Fox wanting more wrestling ("sport") and less storylines, we can anticipate this to be a quick story. No way a network who wants to emphasize the in ring action wants the key storyline to involve fork lifts and attempts to run over people with cars


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

It's good, first time I'm actually entertained with a Roman Reigns angle, the Rowan thing made it better now I have the idea the guy in the car was a second person and that Bryan and Samoa Joe actually have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159105124171747330
:banderas This rules. I hope that line "I don't know, Buddy Murphy" leads to the best kept secret joining Bryan and Rowan. Could be a hell of a faction.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

Can't watch the video now but this must lead to Bryan leading his own army of Eco Gingers right? Rowan, Murhpy, hell throw Zayn in there too.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

That's who Bryan needs to pull off his Tag Team Revolution!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

Can't watch at work can someone do a TLDR? (watch in this case I guess)


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

zzz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

Great stuff. Daniel Bryan is a God :bow


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

Good point by Bryan. Bryan greatly enhances every angle he participates in.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



TD Stinger said:


> Can't watch the video now but this must lead to Bryan leading his own army of Eco Gingers right? Rowan, Murhpy, hell throw Zayn in there too.


You forgot Heath Slater!!

In fairness, you're not the only one :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



TD Stinger said:


> Can't watch the video now but this must lead to Bryan leading his own army of Eco Gingers right? Rowan, Murhpy, hell throw Zayn in there too.


hey hey hey , its Ginga...the er makes it racist lol jk


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

I honestly hope that it isn't Rowan now, and it is just Buddy giving a name to get let go. That would be great.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



bradatar said:


> Can't watch at work can someone do a TLDR? (watch in this case I guess)



That Murphy would obviously drop some name while he was being assaulted and had his head pinned to a wall, but it doesn't make it true. He doesn't know Murphy or believe Rowan did it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



ShadowCounter said:


> That Murphy would obviously drop some name while he was being assaulted and had his head pinned to a wall, but it doesn't make it true. He doesn't know Murphy or believe Rowan did it.


Hmm so Buddy is lying, Rowan went rogue, OR SOMETHING BIGGER IS AT PLAY.

Whatever, I'm all in on wacky angles like this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



Ninja Hedgehog said:


> You forgot Heath Slater!!
> 
> In fairness, you're not the only one :lol


You know who hasn't forgotten the one man southern rock band?

His BABAYYYYYYYYS (HE STILL GOT KIDS)

Now that Rhyno doesn't live in the trailer anymore, they're completely dependent on Heath for their grits and powdered milk


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



Blaze said:


> I honestly hope that it isn't Rowan now, and it is just Buddy giving a name to get let go. That would be great.




We’re 4 days away from “I did it for da Daniel Bryan”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

LMAO, its horrible!!! A horrible Bischoff idea, he is reusing his Hogan Hummer angle in WCW.

The production has been atrocious, the acting even worse. Roman walking around calmly talking to people, yeah, that is what most roided up 260 pound people do when they are attached twice.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

Daniel Bryan is so good. Underrated promo.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Bryan v Roman dropped from Summerslam. Rowan isn't 100% set as the attacker.


Bryans career announcement has also apparently been dropped.

https://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=128577


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

This is their biggest attempt at an "angle" in a while now and they are completely writing it on the fly :bosque


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

Bryan kills it once again. Managing to work in a critique of enhanced interrogation into a regular promo.roud 

There is always an element of truth in all his promos and this was no exception. :bryan

I wouldn't mind seeing Murphy in a Bryan led faction because he is being criminally underused right now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Just putting some finishing finishing finishing* touches on this most EMMY-WORTHY bit of television EVER

*finishing finishing finishing touches subject to change


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So Bryan is left doing nothing? Wow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Calling it now. Roman Reigns's attacker is going to be.....Roman Reigns!






Think about it. You're about to debut on Fox, you need a hot angle that will turn everyones heads, you need a big name to attack Roman. Who better than Roman? It's perfect. The biggest angle you can do is turn Roman heel, but he wants to keep Roman face, so he gets the best of both worlds. They can even plug for months that he's the first person with mental health issues to headline WrestleMania. It'll be big for their PR. #Vincelogic :vince$


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

This basically going to lead with Roman whooping Rowan ass during summerslam or next week smack down, then the true attacker will strike.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

wwe doesnt know who the attacker is. They will decide that 30 seconds before the reveal. Probably fuckin sean waltman.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I heard Bryan’s plans were dropped. So he’s back to doing nothing


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

Man, Bryan is so intense. That is how you sell something.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Wonder how man different people in Vince's mind was the attacker? I can just imagine who he's all coming up with.....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



Freelancer said:


> Wonder how man different people in Vince's mind was the attacker? I can just imagine who he's all coming up with.....


My guess is we will see the answer to your inquiry play out over the next few weeks. Last Week it was Samoa Joe, then Vince changed his mind, this week it was Rowan/Bryan, next week Vince will change his mind and some thing will come up where its NOT Bryan/Rowan and his next choice will be unveiled, and so on and so on......

And eventually it will end up like all the mystery angles in the WWE end up, it will be HORNSWOGGLE....


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



A-C-P said:


> My guess is we will see the answer to your inquiry play out over the next few weeks. Last Week it was Samoa Joe, then Vince changed his mind, this week it was Rowan/Bryan, next week Vince will change his mind and some thing will come up where its NOT Bryan/Rowan and his next choice will be unveiled, and so on and so on......
> 
> And eventually it will end up like all the mystery angles in the WWE end up, it will be HORNSWOGGLE....


Good theory. We could also get this:


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

That's how you book a sophisticated product pal...


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

I hate just how piss poor their writing is. Where is the continuity? Bryan has been teasing a career altering announcement for weeks now. He also seemed to be done with tag wrestling yet there he was last night competing in the "unelevatable" division. I realize there is a wrestling fans are stupid stereotype but give us some credit. This writing is pure hackery. The whole Roman/Bryan thing is clearly a last second rewrite because Bryan was no where in his orbit. The lack of build for their potential SS match made this glaringly obvious. Now the erstwhile genius realizes that this story deserves more build than it was given. Way to go Vince, you now have a Summerslam card without Brya and Roman which gives me the freedom not to watch it. This weak ass writing is amateur hour and quite the commentary on just how poorly run wwe is.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

So finally we have a pro wrestling angle, yest the acting sucks and it not gonna deliver at the end but it has our attention, all talent should have angles with this format.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

This whole angle just looks and sounds to be hot garbage.

Now that I think about it, the whole Austin getting run over angle wasn't all that great either. In fact, it was one of the worst storylines of the AE. 

Here's something I don't understand, Vince learnt the hard way back in the AE not to start an angle until you have the entire angle bound i,e all the intricate details worked out like pay off, the reveal, etc. I don't understand why would he bother starting an angle when they don't know what the pay off is.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

I don't mind them delaying it to buy time the shit just has to hit at the end


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



deepelemblues said:


> Just putting some finishing finishing finishing* touches on this most EMMY-WORTHY bit of television EVER
> 
> *finishing finishing finishing touches subject to change





deepelemblues said:


> like dear leaderfag bradatar getting fooled repeatedly by fake wrestling news and posting threads that get closed because the information is false



For someone who claims all my threads are just me posting bullshit you're sure quick to be one of the first people in them. Every. Single. Time. :bayley:bayley:bayley:bayley


----------



## VinceFearsAEW (Jul 31, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Calling it now. Roman Reigns's attacker is going to be.....Roman Reigns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I died lmfao


----------



## VinceFearsAEW (Jul 31, 2019)

The dropped the ball with it not being Buddy Murphy and the having Roman make Buddy look like his bitch last night on top of that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Summerslam sucks. What a fucking dogshit card.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Summerslam sucks. What a fucking dogshit card.


Seeing how Bray wrestles in his mask is the only thing to look forward to honestly. And if you're not a Wyatt fan then there isn't a damn thing.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

What's that disease where you are erratic and can't collect your thoughts?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



bradatar said:


> Seeing how Bray wrestles in his mask is the only thing to look forward to honestly. And if you're not a Wyatt fan then there isn't a damn thing.


Im looking forward to Owens vs. Shane with KO getting a God pop and seeing how Charlotte can carry Trish and what you just mentioned thats IT. I'm not sure why people are thinking Orton is winning..Haven't y'all learned yet? Brock vs. Rollins LOL, Becky vs Nattie LOLLLLLLLLL. I mean yeah Bryan vs. Roman at SS maybe rushes the angle, but it would have been really good on a card that desperately needs some really good.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*










IT'S ME ROMAN!!!!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Considering Vince is constantly sabotaging and rewriting Smackdown, they'll drag this out so much that the attacker will be Hornswoggle by the end. And then they'd all laugh about it like it;s the funniest thing ever just so they can push it aside.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

If they haven´t decided who it was already when they started the angle, then the only thing that can save it is if it turns out to be Rikishi  .. He did it for The Rock. (because of Roman´s bad acting).
If they go with Rowan, it´s gonna be a long snoozefest with endless matches/rematches/variations on the same wrestlers. Rowan vs. Roman, Roman vs. Rowan and Bryan, Roman vs Bryan, Roman+ partner vs. Rowan and Bryan, Roman´s partner vs. Rowan. etc..


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Calling it now. Roman Reigns's attacker is going to be.....Roman Reigns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all seriousness, it would be a fine way of turning someone heel if they orchestrated a stunt like this to try and make themselves look like a victim simply because they wanted attention. It'd be like the Jussie Smollett case in real life. Seems something better suited for one of the women, though


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Im looking forward to Owens vs. Shane with KO getting a God pop and seeing how Charlotte can carry Trish and what you just mentioned thats IT. I'm not sure why people are thinking Orton is winning..Haven't y'all learned yet? Brock vs. Rollins LOL, Becky vs Nattie LOLLLLLLLLL. I mean yeah Bryan vs. Roman at SS maybe rushes the angle, but it would have been really good on a card that desperately needs some really good.


I'm with you. Charlotte is going to need to do the carry job of her life. Trish better hope Charlotte likes her. We saw what happened with Lacey if Charlotte doesn't want to work with you. Owens and Shane I'm interested in because they added the 'i quit' stipulation for a reason I'm convinced. Something is going to go down in that match. Orton isn't winning. The fact they brought up 2009 cements that. Bork and Rollins I don't care about. Bork hasn't got new plates on his belt yet making me lean to believe Rollins' is getting it back which I don't care to see. Becky/Natty like you said LOLOLOL. Bryan and Roman would have been good but I am ok with them building out the story longer. The tag matches I don't care about, I hate Ricochet, I hate Bayley, and oh I want to see Goldberg squash so add that one in for me too.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Attacker will be Vince


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Man, Bryan is so intense. That is how you sell something.


Right? How the hell has this guy been languishing around for the past 4 months. This f'ing company could screw up a wet dream.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*

I love how Bryan even as a heel makes perfect sense. Its a nice change from all the delusional heels.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

For the love of...They start this big WhoDunIt and they don't even have the perpetrator figured out yet? How this same company ended the territories and put WCW (that at one time had unlimited funds) out of business amazes me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



ShadowCounter said:


> For the love of...They start this big WhoDunIt and they don't even have the perpetrator figured out yet? How this same company ended the territories and *put WCW (that at one time had unlimited funds) out of business* amazes me.


They didn't put WCW out of business, WCW put themselves out of business, don't buy into the WWE spin on the whole thing.

Hell the WWE present day is doing many of the same things they make fun of WCW doing at the end :heston


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Daniel Bryan is so good. Underrated promo.


I don't think he's underrated anymore, since his heel turn he's probably along with Samoa Joe the best promo in WWE right now. Funny to think many (who are still on this forum) said he couldn't cut a promo.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

They discard a big feud between Reigns and Bryan, for something else. And you see why many shit on WWE for the last few years.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

How do you manage to take a rushed, on the fly knock off angle like the "Who ran over Austin?" angle in 2000 and make it even more rushed and erratic here with Roman?

They have no major angle and the one they're trying to make major is dying a slow death right now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Fun fact: Rowan hasn't been pinned on TV in almost 2 and a half years.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

It is truly an amazing angle. And Big Dog has been fantastic in it


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Seems like a speculations to me by the dirtsheets but as always marks buys this shit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



bradatar said:


> For someone who claims all my threads are just me posting bullshit you're sure quick to be one of the first people in them. Every. Single. Time. :bayley:bayley:bayley:bayley


I don't think having some fun and games in rants means I can't or shouldn't post in threads you start elsewhere 

I did not say all your threads, or even imply it. Now smarten up and take it to rants and keep it in rants :Out I'd hope you would know better after the Moroning your buddy just got for not keeping rants business in rants


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Let’s be honest, Joe is behind this. They’re gonna go HHH/Austin from back in the day down to the letter. Only far less interesting.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

NXT recently did it much better with the “Who attacked Aleister Black” storyline. They had weeks of William Regal conducting an investigation and incorporate a bunch of talent to act as witnesses/suspects including bat shit crazy Nikki Cross as the only reliable eye witness.

It’s good for Raw/Smackdown because the bar is set so incredibly low.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: This Roman Reigns storyline has been amazing*

I wouldn't say it is amazing, but at the very least, they are trying to construct a hook for people to keep tuning in week after week. There are questions left unanswered and threads left dangling to drive the direction of the show. 

It isn't much and there are still a lot of things to fix, but at least it breaks out of the monotonous bullshit of WWE formula programming. And unlike other attempts at a mystery (like who left Undertaker in a vegetative state, or who sent Nash the text at Summerslam 11), this one at least isn't mind numbingly stupid and/or completely obvious in its outcome. 

Like I said, it isn't much, but I'll take baby steps in the right direction at the moment.

Now if they have a definitive answer and payoff to this, even better, but we'll wait and see.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

marks on here bitch about a reveal to soon and they bitch about it been played out


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

thegockster said:


> marks on here bitch about a reveal to soon and they bitch about it been played out


Agreed. People complain all the time about how WWE never gives you cliffhangers to tune into the next episode. Now they do it heading into Summerslam and everyone complains.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: "I'm watching this crap with Roman on Youtube & it's like are you kidding me? I'm like insulted that they even asked [for an Emmy]" - Bryan Alvare*

Nothing to see here, marks and snowflakes bitch about everything


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Well now that Ciampa is supposed to be healthy by mid August have him be it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



Thatguy45 said:


> Agreed. People complain all the time about how WWE never gives you cliffhangers to tune into the next episode. Now they do it heading into Summerslam and everyone complains.


No one is complaining about there being a cliffhanger the complaints (or the just laughing at the company) stem from the awfulness of the writing, acting, way the segments are shot, everything around the whole thing.

I mean most people (including myself have said at least they are trying something like this) but as for the execution (N)

Just b/c I say I want a cheeseburger, doesn't mean I won't shit on said cheeseburger if it turns out to be awful :draper2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*

Hello

I have been gathering evidence about da identity of da Forklift Driver who tried to kill Roman Reigns

I believe it was Stone Cold Steve Austin, as proven below










If you have come to da conclusion that someone else could be responsible, I would invite you all to present your evidence here in this thread

But I'm pretty sure it was Austin

Modz this might be fun, plz let this thread live for a while


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

Rikishi did it for The Rock again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*

Shit I think you are right


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*

By God, You're Right, DA does it again:monkey

Though my theory is Jimmy Uso's driving drunk past points to him just driving around the parking lot drunk and recklessly :draper2


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*

You're getting too close to the truth. Stay back. :nash


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*

If it was Austin, he would have taken out The Usos first since it was their Daddy that took him out years ago. :jericho2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*

HHH isnt included in this because......


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*



Balls Of Steele said:


> If it was Austin, he would have taken out The Usos first since it was their Daddy that took him out years ago. :jericho2


All those sumbitch Samoans look the same to me :austin4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*



Balls Of Steele said:


> If it was Austin, he would have taken out The Usos first since it was their Daddy that took him out years ago. :jericho2


Taking out jabronis like da Usos wouldn't be worth da potential prison time











Jersey said:


> HHH isnt included in this because......


He said he would ask Vince to give me stocks in da XFL


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*

Awee shiittt the plot twist!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

The attacker will be Becky lynch :becky2


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*

I could have swore Buddy Murphy said it was Rollins, I was like !!!!!!!!!!!!!. That would have been better.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Forklift Driver - Evidence Gathering Thread - Show Your Work Plz*

MY GOD HE HAS CRACKED THE CODE. IT'S Y2J.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: PWInsider: Rowan not 100% set as the attacker*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Calling it now. Roman Reigns's attacker is going to be.....Roman Reigns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I said this like a week or so ago. I was saying in the CB alot as well.  Don't steal my crappy idea!


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



looper007 said:


> I don't think he's underrated anymore, since his heel turn he's probably along with Samoa Joe the best promo in WWE right now. Funny to think many (who are still on this forum) said he couldn't cut a promo.


Yep, there arent many guys on that roster who could cut a GOOD promo. Probably like... 5. Bryan is definitely one of them. But it seems like a lot of people dont really notice his mic work. Which is a shame. So when people list out their best promo in the company, Bryan isnt chosen as often unfortunately. That is where I get the underrated part.

I was one of the people who didnt get the Bryan hype in 2013/2014 so I was one of the people who said he wasnt a good promo and tbh in 2013/2014 I really didn't think he was a good promo (didnt really show it) but now ever since his return and him at talking smack, Bryan could definitely fucking talk.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good, all-in-one thread. Bryan, Dolph, Bray, Sami, KO and Joe are the best talkers. Also Shane is better than the ones I didn't mention. 

I really hope Bryan will have something to do with this storyline so I can continue watching his great passionate promos. :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159178517424345088
@Donnie, the dream stays alive.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159178517424345088
> @Donnie, the dream stays alive.


So after last night Roman will not be wrestling Rowan at SummerSlam??


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159178517424345088
> @Donnie, the dream stays alive.


:fuckyeah PLEASE GIVE ME THIS.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Yep, there arent many guys on that roster who could cut a GOOD promo. Probably like... 5. Bryan is definitely one of them. But it seems like a lot of people dont really notice his mic work. Which is a shame. So when people list out their best promo in the company, Bryan isnt chosen as often unfortunately. That is where I get the underrated part.
> 
> I was one of the people who didnt get the Bryan hype in 2013/2014 so I was one of the people who said he wasnt a good promo and tbh in 2013/2014 I really didn't think he was a good promo (didnt really show it) but now ever since his return and him at talking smack, Bryan could definitely fucking talk.


Bryan at least got some acknowledgement by winning Wrestling Observer's Best on Interviews for 2019. Couple that with his in ring ability, it's not a stretch to say he is the best all around wrestler in wwe and one of the best in the world. :bryan


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I still think it is going to be a group that attacked him and I love the idea of the two Joe’s playing out a buddy cop movie to solve it. If it goes like I would hope, you set up a Rowan or Buddy match and have them in ring and accounted for and Bryan too only for Roman to get attacked again on his entrance or before/whatever. If they are clever they can keep this going maybe even as far as the Fox SD debut as a hook. Maybe some vignettes like the stalker/DDP to drag it out as Roman goes about other business until the payoff.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I was one of the people who didnt get the Bryan hype in 2013/2014 so I was one of the people who said he wasnt a good promo and tbh in 2013/2014 I really didn't think he was a good promo (didnt really show it) but now ever since his return and him at talking smack, Bryan could definitely fucking talk.


And what's the difference between then and now? Vince didn't really believe in him then and scripted out everything he did where as now, according to former staff, Bryan has a little more freedom to craft his promos on his own. Made a world of difference for Bryan and it would have for others as well. *cough* Moxley *cough*




TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159178517424345088
> @Donnie, the dream stays alive.


So, squash match then?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



ShadowCounter said:


> So, squash match then?


I hope not, but I honestly think you can get a good match out of Buddy and Roman. (Buddy and Roman sounds like an awesome buddy cop movie)

I aint expecting a 20 minute master piece, but a good 10 minutes between the two could be good.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright, It was me. I'm sorry. :mj2


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Bryan responds to Murphy snitching on Big Red Rowan*



ShadowCounter said:


> So, squash match then?


If the match does happen (how is it that the card for sodding SUMMERSLAM isn't finalised yet?!?!), then it will be the usual Roman snorefest. Buddy will end up having the advantage for the majority of the match before Roman makes another miraculous comeback and overcomes the odds yet again. What a hero he is........


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So Buddy did do it after all?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

All I want is Murphy to beat Reigns next week


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Why couldn't that Bryan promo have been on Smackdown? That was a damn nice promo and would've added a lot to the show.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> Why couldn't that Bryan promo have been on Smackdown? That was a damn nice promo and would've added a lot to the show.


WWE has a history of putting the better promos online which is baffling when they could have been done on live tv.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

*Replays Of Roman Reigns Car Attack Show Point Of View Of The Attacking Car*

When they show replays of the Roman Reigns car attack, sometimes they show it from the point of view of the attacking car. Obviously this means there was a camera in the car. Are we supposed to believe the driver handed the footage over to WWE management, yet no one knows who it was? How do they explain showing that camera angle? This really hurts the suspension of disbelief.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Still hard to believe Reigns doesn't have a match at Summerslam, this would have been the perfect angle to give him a Summerslam opponent.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> Why couldn't that Bryan promo have been on Smackdown? That was a damn nice promo and would've added a lot to the show.


I think this allows them to reshoot if need be, and sometimes they come across better. Just a guess. 

Bryan is great he probably only did it once - just saying if it's a backstage promo the wrestlers can fine-tune it a bit more.



tducey said:


> Still hard to believe Reigns doesn't have a match at Summerslam, this would have been the perfect angle to give him a Summerslam opponent.


They might be shooting for the culmination at the Fox premiere. Truth be told im glad there was no match at summerslam based on when they started this angle - this type of angle is much better if it's given proper time to build. Summerslam match would have been way too soon.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm still hoping for a huge swerve here. 

Reigns is the one setting up Daniel Bryan as the fall guy - with Rowan's help. Slowburn turn of Reigns heel and Bryan face - the storyline to carry Smackdown on Fox in its first year.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

I can't wait to see Roman cutting a promo on Rowan like the Rock did to Rikishi. :reigns2


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Pretty sure after watching Raw it's obvious Samoa Joe really is the mastermind behind the whole thing. He probably aligned himself with Bryan and Rowan, but is the real mastermind of it. The way the announcers were trying to make you think he was not part of it anymore, just screams to me it will be him in the end.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

So it’s the Fiend who can possess people. He possessed Rowan and Rowan has no memory of it. Murphy did see Rowan try to kill Wankfist but it was the Fiend in Rowan’s body.

Bryan suspects this because that’s the same as what happens when Brie goes into Brie mode. 

It’s such good shit.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Could be another Austin, the driver is unexpected but the mastermind is a main event guy or someone getting a main event push.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*The Roman Murder Angle is the best thing not named Wyatt*

They’re gonna slow burn this. 

It’s not gonna be Bryan and Rowan. Ciampa will be the attacker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Roman Murder Angle is the best thing not named Wyatt*



bradatar said:


> They’re gonna slow burn this.
> 
> It’s not gonna be Bryan and Rowan. Ciampa will be the attacker.
> 
> ...


As cool as that would be. they would have to stretch this angle out all the way past February of 2020 when he is cleared to come back.

I honestly thought it was going to be Strowman, but he seems to have a new feud about to start soon.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Roman Murder Angle is the best thing not named Wyatt*

I will be amazed if they actually have a clear idea of who did it.

I do like the moving parts around this like Joe, Buddy, Bryan, and Roman's doing his best with some questionable material, at least in the beginning with that 1st segment.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: The Roman Murder Angle is the best thing not named Wyatt*

What reason would Ciampa even have to attack Roman though? :lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: The Roman Murder Angle is the best thing not named Wyatt*

It's Bryan. This will showcase just how good he has become with his all round acting and character work.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: The Roman Murder Angle is the best thing not named Wyatt*

It's Lars Sullivan.

Have a good day. :mj


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: The Roman Murder Angle is the best thing not named Wyatt*



WINNING said:


> It's Lars Sullivan.
> 
> Have a good day. :mj


Oh god, I totally forgot about him, he's supposed to be out for a while tho.

I think it'll end up being Bryan, but I dig this angle, Bryan did a masterful job tonight.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: The Roman Murder Angle is the best thing not named Wyatt*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Oh god, I totally forgot about him, he's supposed to be out for a while tho.
> 
> I think it'll end up being Bryan, but I dig this angle, Bryan did a masterful job tonight.


Theyll waste Bryan vs Roman on a B PPV, Great.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan doing a helluva job tonight on SDL with more amazing and passionate promos! He's selling this storyline extremely well, I can watch heel D-Bry's work all day long, that's how great he is. Now I hope he's the mastermind :bryan


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> Bryan doing a helluva job tonight on SDL with more amazing and passionate promos! He's selling this storyline extremely well, I can watch heel D-Bry's work all day long, that's how great he is. Now I hope he's the mastermind :bryan


I agree. Heel Bryan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Face Bryan by a mile.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Roman faked it all in order to garner sympathy.

That, or it was Alicia Fox in one of her drunken states.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Ciampa being roped int this and becoming part of a stable with Bryan, Rowan, and Murphy. Then have him depose Bryan somewhere down the line as Bryan makes his inevitable face turn.


----------



## billjm44 (Aug 14, 2019)

Luke Harper?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan got extremely over as a babyface during his feud with The Authority led by Triple H. Now, after watching D-Bry's amazing work as a villain, I can't help thinking that heel Bryan somehow resembles heel HHH, especially the HHH masterminding those attacks on HBK in 2002 and then on Batista in 2005. Both have that brainy/calculated aura, something that tells you they carefully thought out the entire situation. Also their vanity is similar, look how HHH disrespected Cena in 2006 and how Bryan similarly disrespected Kofi in 2019. However, while Triple H wasn't much of a heated heel, Bryan is also very impassioned and that's what I love about his promos. Looking forward to seeing more heel D-Bry in this storyline.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

It's someone from NXT


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

It would be fun and funny if they brought back the Fashion Files, even for just one episode, to solve this case lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I really like this storyline. This is the best thing that has happened in WWE storyline-wise for a long time tbh.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

If only all the other wrestlers could really get into their character like Daniel Bryan does. The only other guy on the roster that comes close to really showing that kind of commitment to their character is Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont know how to feel about Ciampa in the main roster but he is a pretty fucking good promo. Pairing him up with Bryan and Rowan could be a nice stable.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Now Roman has been coming out of these incidents for the most part unscathed. Any chance they are turning him heel and he has been staging these incidents himself.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

There have been some hit and misses during this story, but it’s just refreshing to have actual storylines permeating throughout the show. I’ll take this any day over wrestler A vs. Wrestler B with no background or story whatsoever for why they’re wrestling.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

bmack086 said:


> There have been some hit and misses during this story, but it’s just refreshing to have actual storylines permeating throughout the show. I’ll take this any day over wrestler A vs. Wrestler B with no background or story whatsoever for why they’re wrestling.


I really enjoyed the way they elevated Murphy last night. The number of close falls against Roman made him look very strong. 

I do think the best idea here is to have The Fiend be the culprit as he is feeding thoughts into the mind of Rowan and Rowan doesn't even realize he is doing these things


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It will end up being Hornswoggle, when Vince gets bored and forgets about the angle

or it was Jimmy Uso drunk driving again :mj


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> It will end up being Hornswoggle, when Vince gets bored and forgets about the angle
> 
> or it was Jimmy Uso drunk driving again :mj


Have anyone seen the anonymous GM lately


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> It will end up being Hornswoggle, when Vince gets bored and forgets about the angle
> 
> or it was Jimmy Uso drunk driving again :mj


Vince won't forget about an angle with Roman. He will pursue it until nobody cares anymore.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ayoze said:


> Vince won't forget about an angle with Roman. He will pursue it until nobody cares anymore.


Good Point, so when no where cares anymore then it will end up being Hornswoggle. I mean he is the "go to" for angles like this:

Vince McMahon's illegitimate son: Hornswoggle

Anonymous Raw GM: Hornswoggle

Reigns Attacker: Hornswoggle?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Good Point, so when no where cares anymore then it will end up being Hornswoggle. I mean he is the "go to" for angles like this:
> 
> Vince McMahon's illegitimate son: Hornswoggle
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> If only all the other wrestlers could really get into their character like Daniel Bryan does. The only other guy on the roster that comes close to really showing that kind of commitment to their character is Bray Wyatt.


And Velveteen Dream.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I think A-C-P was the attacker :bosque


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sticking with my original guess of Ciampa.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

People actually think Ciampa is not only a main roster caliber superstar but worthy of a main event program?! Wow.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Bryan has to be the mastermind. Why reward someone else with that status when Bryan is the one doing the heavy lifting and killing it in his role? He's too good to be a subordinate in this story.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Would be dope if they bring back Luke Harper to play a role in all of this as well.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I've seen tons of people on social media mention Harper, did I miss something? Did Shagger Dave say Harper was the attacker? 

Vince didn't like Harper before he publicly asked for his release, there's no way he would put him in a main event story, even as a bit player.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’d like Harper involved and think people share that and why he is mentioned a lot, but I can only see it happening if it is to lead to him being jobbed out before getting the release he has been reported for so long to have asked for. Which would suit both parties, but I’d still rather it was a group. Whether that be a Bryan stable, the Bray manipulation idea people have talked about or my ideal of a group of NXT or undercard/midcard talent with a Nexus vibe. I want Bryan himself to be the greater evil in that he wasn’t involved in the attacks (as why would he as ‘the planets champ’ resort to that), but enraged Roman would dare consider it was him.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I will laugh if Bryan accuses Jey Uso of the hit and Run attack claiming he was driving drunk again and lost control of the car.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*I don't want Roman's storyline to end this year.*

Yes it's a silly story line but even the Raven vs Dreamer feud started silly with a summer camp childhood past, in order for this to work we shouldn't get the reveal of the real master mind of Roman's attack this early maybe next year.

In the meantime Roman would be the victim of mind games turning him into a total paranoid even to the point of attack innocent wrestlers and break all his friendships until hes alone.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: I don't want Roman's storyline to end this year.*

Unless they blow their load next week, I think they'll try and stretch it to the 20th anniversary show on FOX. But there's no way they're making it to the new year.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I don't want Roman's storyline to end this year.*

No way they'll be patient enough to do this. They won't book something like this so much ahead of time. Plus, Vince likes to make changes and rip scripts apart, so... you'll have MANY inconsistencies if they go for it. 

It sound interesting though. It could change his character, at least a bit, that's more than we can hope for now.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: I don't want Roman's storyline to end this year.*

No. That's way too long. I get it, we're all starved for storylines these days. But back in the day where cliffhanger stories were common, one of the big things they did to fuck them up was to drag them out for way too long.

The mystery of whodunit needs to end within the next couple of PPVs. After that, the feud should be wrapped up within another one or two PPVs unless a stable is formed or something along those lines


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: I don't want Roman's storyline to end this year.*

It’s becky Lynch she’s mad she had to share the cover of the wwe game with Roman


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Roman has pointed the finger three times now. You sure he isn't behind it?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm starting to think it's Xavier Woods, hes operating unnoticed staying in the shadow of Kofi Kingston he probably wants Kofi to retain the title until hes old enough for Xavier to take the title easily from him, so Xavier plans to eliminate future adversaries with the Roman attacks making him and other dangerous future opponents destroy each other.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

It should be revealed that it was the Fiend.

Then he beats Reigns and gains momentum.

But they'll never have the balls for this.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

It'll be THE JACKYL.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> It should be revealed that it was the Fiend.


Nah, the stuff that has happened wouldn't make any sense if it was The Fiend.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan as the mastermind or Roman Reigns planning everything and turning heel. That's what should happen. Bray Wyatt better squash Oldberg and then win the Universal Championship.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd piss myself laughing if it turned out to be Bryan and the reason he did it was because Roman drives a gas guzzling car and he was saving the planet ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> Nah, the stuff that has happened wouldn't make any sense if it was The Fiend.




Exactly. Fiend isn’t the type of character that’s going to be doing vehicular manslaughter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

Maybe it was the Usos. They’re jealous of their cousin’s successes, so they took a page from their Dad’s playbook and tried to run that motherfucker over. Or, maybe it was Rikishi, doing it for the fans (instead of The Rock).


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Probably wont happen but I would like for it to be Harper. Get him back on TV and use him, even if he is planning on leaving when his contract expires. Whoever it is will be eating a super man punch and spear anyway.

If it were to be Ciampa then the results wouldn't be a good start to his main roster run.

Usos show up eventually to have Romans back and then it leads to 3 vs. 3.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah that was quite an underwhelming ending.

That sort of comedic stuff feels out of place in this angle.


----------



## VinceFearsAEW (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone else notice Daniel Bryan trying to hold in his laugh towards the end?


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Well, this angle fell off a cliff. Typical WWE


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Two words.

Vince Russo. He had to have booked this dog shit.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

This is how I would set up this storyline. Reigns will fued with Daniel Bryan and Rowan for a few months. Having everyone think they are behind it. And one day, Roman is getting his ass beat and the Usos come out and help out their cousin. And roman stands tall with them again. But...

The Usos turn on Roman and beat the hell out of him. The Rocks music hits in a shocker; having everyone going bananas. Usos stand in defense as they stare him down as roman stands up behind the rock. The rock turns around and hits roman with a Rock Bottom. They beat his ass senseless. Rock grabs the microphone and before raw gets off the air; he tells roman that Jimmy and Jey were the ones behind the incidents. Under his orders...

The Rock's reasoning was because he was kept away from Roman and the family while Roman was going through his Chemo. They said he wasnt family and he was too hollywood to care. And to get a heel pop; Rock says he kinda wanted roman to not survive so he could pay for the funeral and become the hero for his family again. (Sick and twisted rock is a new one) That pissed him off. Jimmy and Jey are pissed because all of those DUIs and Roman never called them; bailed them out, etc. 

Rock is tired of the WWE. He is tired of the wrestling family. They dont love him and he doesnt love them. So he challenges Roman to a match at WM. If Rock wins, He and Roman both retire; ending the wrestling family legacy. If Roman wins, he can carry on the legacy and rock will just walk away....

Edit: This is just my mind working up stuff that I would find interesting lol


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Was that Luke Harper? I heard someone say it was but I think that wasn't him but it kind of looks like him maybe I'm just tired or something.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Mutant God said:


> Was that Luke Harper? I heard someone say it was but I think that wasn't him but it kind of looks like him maybe I'm just tired or something.


The people who said it was Harper are joking...obviously.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Illogical said:


> The people who said it was Harper are joking...obviously.


Okay then that was not Luke Harper. (don't know why I thought it was)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ERICK ROWANS DAD! I'm dead. Bryan was trying so badly to not crack, you could see he was forcing every muscle in his body to tense up as hard as he could to hold it together. :bryanlol

This basically does confirm it's Rowan, though, as if we didn't already know that. Papa vintner is just some random look alike that Bryan and Rowan found to try to fool Roman, which will be revealed in a week or two.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Rowan's Dad? Call me weird but I like it. I like the weirdness of it. Very very attitude era moment. Go with it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So after that, the only good thing we got out of this was the Murphy/Roman and Murphy/Bryan. Poor from WWE.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So Bryan found some bald hobo, kidnapped him and got him to put on a fake ginger beard? OK.... WHAT???


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it would of been a bit better if Roman did something at the end instead of just standing there looking stupid.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I can see why some people hate this storyline but I'm enjoying it, it's obvious they're stalling until they can decide who the actual attacker is, this is the byproduct of Vince throwing out the show 3 weeks in a row and freestyling, there's no plan. I know there's a 99% chance that this story is going to crash and burn in the end but we got Buddy Murphy's accidental ascent out of it so I can't be mad about it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Two words.
> 
> Vince Russo.


Yep, I miss the days when Russo was writing and these story lines actually made sense.

Btw Russo said if he was writing this storyline, he’d drag it out and the payoff would be Seth Rollins. 

Seth wants nothing to stand in his way of being the #1 guy in this company, and Roman is the only guy with the potential to take his spot. Keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer.

I assume then you get Seth vs Roman at the Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Guys! I know the identity of the culprit. It's Red Herring from A Pup Named Scooby Doo all grown up!:


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I... I didn't get it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So like who the hell is that Rowan lookalike then?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Although the reveal was mind numbingly awful there is still more of this story to tell so I am not writing it off just yet. At least this storyline leaves you guessing whats gonna happen next week after week. It's been a long time since they've ever done something like this and I've enjoyed it so far so I'll call this a hiccup to the story development.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

See I didn’t think the reveal was awful because I want them to stretch this out. The thing I haven’t really got too is that even if Rowan was there at SD, it doesn’t mean he drove the car. I still think it’s a group of people and Bryan not involved but siding with the intention as the end boss. I know people are worried that if they drag it out too long the payoff will turn out awful but I think people are too impatient in wanting it rushed. I have no reason to have any real faith in WWE, but you don’t rush this in a month and keep these teases going.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Its Luke Harper with a shaved head and dyed beard :bosque


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Remember the anonymous GM angle? How people had speculated for almost a year as to who it was, they had no intention of giving an answer because they didn't even know who it'd be from the start, and then it turned out to be Hornswoggle? This is just something WWE does sometimes. They start an interesting story, but they had no finish to the story made up before they told it, and then things get out of hand, and then the ending is dumb, because it wasn't a setup to the elaborate punchline, it wasn't building to a payoff, it just was. Its all about the journey, not the destination, with WWE. 

There's two sorts of ways things like this happen in entertainment. One way is an angle begins, and you're not particularly interested in it, and you don't have too much faith in it, but it was going towards a well-defined and satisfying goal, it "grows on you" and it builds steam, and then the payoff happens and you're like, "Wow, that was amazing! I'm happy I gave that the benefit of the doubt, that was so cool." Then there's the WWE way. Start out interesting and with a bang, but there's really no end goal here, you remind yourself, "This show/director/author/musician starts the project with a bang, but they always peter out and end with whimpers" and what happens? It peters out and ends with a whimper. 

Vincent Kennedy "J.J. Abrams Mystery Box" McMahon at it again, folks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Its Luke Harper with a shaved head and dyed beard <img src="https://i.imgur.com/XaBIxNS.png" border="0" alt="" title="bosque" class="inlineimg" />


This. 
:maury


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Someone said this was the guy in the Youtube comments. I'm not sure though.

https://prowrestling.fandom.com/wiki/Jason_Prime


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

They should have done another beatdown on someone else or maybe Buddy again and while he's like being choked against a wall he simply utters "samoan..." and then everyone thinks it's Samoa Joe again and there's a lot of fingering back and forth and matches and stuff and then we finally learn it's the Usos somehow and it leads to a double turn with Usos going heel and Samoa Joe going face


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

Rowean=red herring to keep Reigns busy through 2019, then revealed around Wrestlemania season in early 2020 that it was actually The Rock, setting up our WrestleMani 36 main event.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So they've basically ruined this storyline. It's a bad sign when the people are laughing at what suppose to be a attempted murder investigation. I wonder if they're going to go the route they went with who ran over Austin? Or will they go the Raw GM route?


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> Yep, I miss the days when Russo was writing and these story lines actually made sense.
> 
> Btw Russo said if he was writing this storyline, he’d drag it out and the payoff would be Seth Rollins.
> 
> ...


Fuckin hell that would be lame. I can definitely guess Russo would book that though since its a swerve for the sake of a swerve, but that's just not a heel turn I'd ever buy seriously considering Rollins character has been pretty much established as solidly face, especially recently.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Someone said this was the guy in the Youtube comments. I'm not sure though.
> 
> https://prowrestling.fandom.com/wiki/Jason_Prime


Mate, Primate is like, 9 inches shorter than Rowan. And him being the mystery attacker would be absolutely laughable.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I don't think that was primate. Also I like primate but him being the attacked would be you fucking what mate?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

It may of not been the perfect scenario but they should have made the attacker nakamura, reigns and him have never had a one on one match together and it would have been a fresh feud that could have gave new life to nakamura.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's not Harper because Harpers head is a different shape and he can still grow hair on the top of his head.

It's not Primate because Primates sideburns are not as wide as this guys.

This "attacker" looks like he was naturally balding already like Rowan.

No matter what, this looks like it is someone that wasn't already on any WWE roster. They took a wrong turn with this for sure. WWE is in a situation that they have so much talent that they don't know what to do with all of them and yet they bring in some random guy for the role that no one yet seems to know exactly who it is.


----------



## The Dave (Aug 18, 2019)

The end segment was a total BULLSHIT!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm still hoping it's Murphy and they've been beating the shit out of him to take Reigns off the scent...although him beating Bryan wouldn't make much sense. I'd just love to see a proper faction again and think Murphy could get a nice boost with DBry.


----------



## Dove* (Mar 15, 2010)

IDK if it was mentioned here, but now i am confident that its gonna be Sheamus or new ripped Big Show. It's wwe and it's Roman. After all of this that person should be portrayed as a monster killer heel. But nah nah, it's gonna be super man punch, spear and 1,2,3... So i hope Sheamus or Big Show. With these guys getting the L i could accept it. In other way (well maybe only the Rock) i would be mad. Bryan should be as equal as with Reigns. No losses, and he already lost to Reigns once. Murphy would look like jobber and Harper would be killed sooner or later also.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Roman should be the one behind his own attacks*

Notice his 1st attack he didn't have a scratch. The Hit&run he didn't get hurt at all. His motive is he was losing the spotlight and this would garner him some attention. 

When Bryan entered the ring saying someone must have told Rowan to do it I was hoping Roman after the spear would puck up the mic and say "I told him"

But will they have the guts to turn him heel? 

I also don't understand what they are doing with Bryan if they intend to have him the one responsible. He's lost clean to Buddy Murphy and Roman just got his pound of flesh off him already with the spear. But if you want to turn him back as an underdog babyface it does make sense having him look vulnerable with losing some matches and having Roman get the best of him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Roman should be the one behind his own attacks*



JTB33b said:


> Notice his 1st attack he didn't have a scratch. The Hit&run he didn't get hurt at all. His motive is he was losing the spotlight and this would garner him some attention.
> 
> When Bryan entered the ring saying someone must have told Rowan to do it I was hoping Roman after the spear would puck up the mic and say "I told him"
> 
> ...


If this story line leads to a heel Roman it was all worth it. I haven't wanted anyone to turn as bad as him since Cena...and yeah that didn't go my way.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman should be the one behind his own attacks*

It should be Kevin Nash.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SO the whole "reveal last week" was just to carry it one more week when Rowan admits it was him? :heston

What a trainwreck :heston


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The red-bearded guy in the background is only shown walking away, there is no evidence he performed the action. 

Therefore, he’s a red herring and nothing more.

The final line on commentary was something like “...who could really be behind all this?” 

So clearly it’s someone else.

Duh.

Seth Rollins or The Undertaker are more likely than Rowan or Buddy.

This is an Eric Bischoff storyline, it’s not going to be your usual WWE letdown with no long-term thought.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> The red-bearded guy in the background is only shown walking away, there is no evidence he performed the action.
> 
> Therefore, he’s a red herring and nothing more.
> 
> ...












Sometimes it really does seem like you haven't watched WWE in the last 15 years


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

It will probably be a returning Hornswoggle..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It was Vacant


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:vince6 GODDAMMIT PALS! You're not supposed to remember what happened last week with the Rowan look-alike!










:vince A'IGHT! There you go!


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm still thinking it's Nia Jax, because WWE....


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

It was the anonymous GM


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let me get this straight. Reigns shows a grainy video of a guy that looks just like the one DB and Rowan revealed as the real attacker, but instead of Bryan saying the video proves he found the right guy he flips out and blames Rowan? Seriously CLOWNS are writing the shit

:heston


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Dat dude Savage said:


> It was the anonymous GM


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

So, someone tried to kill you twice and your revenge is one spear? Not a beat down?

OK


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

There isn't much continuity in the storyline, 2 weeks they attacked Roman and then on from 3rd week they are into invesgating mode. Why the attacker suddenly stopped ATTACKING? Is he waiting on investigation results?

Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns doesn't feel big enough because the story is clumsy and off late Bryan hasn't won any matches which he should have won... 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> So let me get this straight. Reigns shows a grainy video of a guy that looks just like the one DB and Rowan revealed as the real attacker, but instead of Bryan saying the video proves he found the right guy he flips out and blames Rowan? Seriously CLOWNS are writing the shit
> :heston


It was total vindication for Bryan and Rowan so why did Bryan call him a liar? "Its a tall guy with a beard and a hoodie, but not Rowan, its the guy we caught." WWE starts it and can't finish it, the J.J. Abrams of pro wrestling, lol.


----------

